# [make.config] por error lo elimine (close)

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos los integrantes de este foro tan cordial.

Mi pregunta, abra una forma de recuperar mi make.config  :Question:   :Question:  que por error lo elimine, tengo respaldo, pero no es muy nuevo   :Crying or Very sad:  y el que borre por accidente estaba perfecto, para mis necesidades  :Embarassed: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Ni modo, no puede recuperar el make.conf. 

Utilice la herramienta <<Foremost>>, pero fue inútil. menos mal tenia un respaldo, no muy nuevo pero si funcional. Mi inquietud era por las USE   :Crying or Very sad: 

Gracias y cierro el post.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Has probado extundelete? Esta en el repositorio de Gentoo.

La recomendación básica para que sea efectiva es apagar el ordenador lo antes posible y no volver a montar (en modo escritura) la partición de la que quieres recuperar algún archivo o directorio hasta que hayas acabado la recuperación. Si ya has vuelto a montar la partición y sobre todo si has copiado un nuevo archivo make.conf no creo que puedas recuperar el viejo.

----------

